
Show HN: PLEN portable robot and software - rememberlenny
https://medium.com/@PLENGoer/making-robots-from-scratch-55fdcf6f2bb9
======
rememberlenny
This company [https://plen.jp/](https://plen.jp/) has made robots before. They
are running a kickstarter for an interesting new project. It's a programable
portable camera/speaker combo with some interesting UI.

